# Haunters Prop copied and being sold for retail.



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

One of our members Built this really nice tomb stone last year. Well it is now a cheap copy being sold on the Spirit website. But it is clear they used his words and his design. He is asking if we could boycott them this year to help stop this. He wrote to them about it weeks ago. They took it off the web site for a while and told him they were looking into it. He received no word from them and have now put it back on their site. It was done by Spyder and is on his web site spyderwood. Please look into it and do what you feel is right. http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod...Index=24&keyword=tombstones&thumbnailIndex=44


----------



## symbiotic1 (May 7, 2015)

The link throws up an error message on their site.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

The spirit site says sold out. I have to say after looking at their version vs his, the retail version sucks. So much detail went into his stone vs theirs. And it definitely is a copy of his design to a T, just a really sucky copy.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

There should be some legal repercussion. This sucks.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm in on the Spirit boycott. This is totally ridiculous!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Since it's showing as "sold out" on the site, I suspect Spirit Halloween is doing what was requested - checking into it before moving forward.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Spirit was told about this a few weeks back at that point they told Spyder they would look into it. They took it off. Well they put it back up the night before last and never contacted him. Since yesterday their facebook page and some haunter pages have been very active. So they took it down last night. Then put it back up this mourning, but have it marked as sold out. They have now contacted Spyder and told him they have given his information to the company that they bought them from. That is where it stands right now. I can under stand them not knowing. But after he contacted them. Then they wait a while and just put it back on. That doesn't say much for them. But it has been haunters writing in and complaining that has it where it is now.


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

Wow! It's a sad day when people can't share their work without fear that it will be ripped off. Are there any legal protections in place for situations like this (other than having to copyright everything he creates)?


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

shmork said:


> Wow! It's a sad day when people can't share their work without fear that it will be ripped off. Are there any legal protections in place for situations like this (other than having to copyright everything he creates)?


I realize that my previous post makes it sound like I think intellectual property theft is a new thing. I know that it has always been a problem (supposedly Thomas Edison was a master of it!). I guess I am just shocked that it is happening in the haunt world. Everyone seems so willing to share techniques and ideas. It makes me angry that someone would prey on this (and on such a massive scale)!


----------

